# 2008 Hooters Calendar.



## k9kiwi (Apr 5, 2008)

*LUVERLY*
































.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Apr 5, 2008)

hahahahhaha funny


----------



## Dale01 (Apr 5, 2008)

Real Hooters!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 5, 2008)

Now that was unexpected!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2008)

Damn that Hooters Chick looks like a horse!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Damn that Hooters Chick looks like a horse!



You think that she'll be up for a "ride"?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 5, 2008)

That blonde chick? Woooofff!!! Makes my gonads shrivel into a safe place.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2008)

I think she fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.

Seriously Dale you fail...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 5, 2008)

...you effing fail.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)

I better step in to save the situation.....


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 5, 2008)

Leave it to Lucky to save the day.

Is it just me (getting older and older) or do the girls with the british t-shirts on look like they are 14 or 15 years old.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope not....they work for Hooters it seems....if not the pic will be removed in three seconds flat!

Edit: Removed it anyway....I don't want to get into trouble and I DO NOT want this forum to get into trouble....better to be safe than sorry....too many sick weirdos out there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 5, 2008)

Okay but now seriously guys, we do not need more than one hot ladies thread. 

Post all pictures of ladies in the dedicated thread and not this one.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Leave it to Lucky to save the day.
> 
> Is it just me (getting older and older) or do the girls with the british t-shirts on look like they are 14 or 15 years old.



You're getting old, Thor. Do three Hail Mary's and tithe a months salary.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)

Right! You heard the boss....back to the dedicated treasure chest area...single file....single file I said!!






Just follow santa's little helpers.....


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 5, 2008)

There's some fit lassies.


----------



## Dale01 (Apr 5, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Okay but now seriously guys, we do not need more than one hot ladies thread.
> 
> Post all pictures of ladies in the dedicated thread and not this one.





DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think she fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.
> 
> Seriously Dale you fail...


I thought the expression was kind of funny "#@*K#[email protected] photographers"



Sorry Bud, I'll makeup for it if you point me to the hot ladies thread


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 5, 2008)

I schedule my deliveries to Hooters to coincide with their being open surprisingly very few of them have taken the opportunity to take me out


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 5, 2008)

Dale01 said:


> I thought the expression was kind of funny "#@*K#[email protected] photographers"
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Bud, I'll makeup for it if you point me to the hot ladies thread



Welcome to our world...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/breaking-news-7570-139.html


----------



## Njaco (Apr 5, 2008)

Lesson# 42: How to stop a thread cold.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 5, 2008)

EFFER!!!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 5, 2008)

njaco you buzz kill!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2008)

For f*ck sake you bl**dy b*st*rd....I so hope that you're future wife will look like that....tw*t!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 6, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Lesson# 42: How to stop a thread cold.



And on that note. Thread closed...

Please post your lady pics in the dedicated thread.


----------

